# He won't sleep OUTSIDE of his crate!



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

My pup is 7-8months old. I'm not sure if it's his age or something I'm doing but he absolutely will NOT fall asleep outside of his crate. He chews on his bones for a few hours and then if he starts dozing off he'll get up and start mouthing, teething, and sorta biting ME until I put him in his crate AND shut the door. In other words, he doesn't just go in on his own...he NEEDS/WANTS to be put in the crate. Then I turn my back and he literally lays down and is asleep!

What would yall make of that??

Thanks!

-Emt1581


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

This was typical with my pup when she was that age...didn't want to miss anything, but would get tired and crabby without sleep. She had nap times throughout the day to force her to relax.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Same with my pup... she's still kind of like that. If she's sleeping and we move she's up running after us. Granted, she doesn't sleep in a crate anymore she we'll just lock her in the bedroom if she needs to chill.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Appreciate it. There is nothing worse then having a few that can break out of any crate on the planet.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

My late mix, Solo, also was a crate baby. She would go to her crate (in my room at night) to sleep. If I didn't shut the door, she would come back and stare at me until I did.

Once she hit about 1 1/2 years, she learned to sleep in her crate with the door open. After that the door was always open. She was probably almost 3 before she gave up the crate altogether, only going there if there was was too much company.

He crate was definitely her den and safe place. 

Solo was 15 when I lost her a few months ago and I will miss her gentle ways forever.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Lucky you! You did something right if he loves his crate and sees it as his den/home/bed....be glad he is so happy in his crate!

Lee


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, I'm glad he sleeps in the crate up to/at this point. I've had dogs that would howl/cry etc. in there. They all stopped after a few weeks though. 

However, the problem is that when he finds himself dosing off, he gets up and starts to walk into the dining room (off limits) while looking at me. It's sort of like he's saying "see what I'm doing??...". Or he'll get up, look at me and immediately mouth me. Then he'll calmly walk with me to his crate and go to sleep once I shut the door. It's almost like he needs to be tucked (locked) in.

In addition, I'm not sure if this dog can read or not...but the day after I started this thread, and every day since...at the same time, he's been falling asleep for a few minutes in the doorway between the kitchen (where his crate is) and the living room. 

Hopefully this increases!!

Thanks!!

-Emt1581


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: emt1581In addition, I'm not sure if this dog can read or not...but the day after I started this thread, and every day since...at the same time, he's been falling asleep for a few minutes in the doorway between the kitchen (where his crate is) and the living room.


He is psychic!









My one would only sleep outside the crate if she took her blanket too. So she gets herself now.


----------

